# Opinions: '68 Solar Red



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all! 

Looking for opinions on this.

I have a 68 GTO vert (non-numbers matching but date correct 400) and she's in the body shop getting ready to be re-painted.

The original color is Solar red, and my question is, does this red really "pop"? I want to stick to original but not if its a dull red. The pictures I have looked at all seem to different to form an opinion...I really never intend to sell the car but still.........If not Solar red, what red ?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Solar Red on a '68 convertible looks amazing. Solar Red 1968 GTO Convertible - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I recommend a Verdoro... red. It has a green tint in the sunlight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Who doesn't like "Pull me over red" 
Plus it's original. :cheers


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I recommend a Verdoro... red. It has a green tint in the sunlight.


I believe what Matt wanted to say was have you considered Nightshade red....It is Solar red's close cousin and seems to POP! :reddevil:

Seriously, have you ever seen the cover page of the GTO Restoration guide first edition? It has a solar red GTO hardtop on it and I thought the color looks amazing and I am not a red fan.....


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Good deal! I think Solar Red it shall be.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In order to make a color 'pop', the _rest_ of the car has to be sharp. Interior, top, tires, wheels, and trim. There needs to be contrast to the paint. I've seen bland looking beige or gold cars 'pop' simply because they were nicely detailed and had redline tires and nice contrasting pinstriping. If it was red, go with the red. And then dial everything else in. It will, indeed, 'pop'.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks great in that link. I always preferred black, but going to keep mine tyrol since its original color.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

The base color will play a key role in whether or not the color "pops". Spray it over black and you get a terracotta look under certain lighting. Over white it's more pure, or indeed cleaner in final appearance. Over red oxide it's almost a deeper shade. The instinct when considering this is usually "...but once it's covered what's the difference?" Take a piece of colored opaque Lexan, hold it up to the sun and you can see light going _through_ it. Paint colors play the same way. In the end, if "pop" is what you want, be sure to use or request a white sealer or that the 1st of 4 color coats is a bright white. Good luck, and show it to us when it's done.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

666bbl said:


> The base color will play a key role in whether or not the color "pops". Spray it over black and you get a terracotta look under certain lighting. Over white it's more pure, or indeed cleaner in final appearance. Over red oxide it's almost a deeper shade. The instinct when considering this is usually "...but once it's covered what's the difference?" Take a piece of colored opaque Lexan, hold it up to the sun and you can see light going _through_ it. Paint colors play the same way. In the end, if "pop" is what you want, be sure to use or request a white sealer or that the 1st of 4 color coats is a bright white. Good luck, and show it to us when it's done.


Interesting and understood. I appreciate the advice and will bring this point up. Thanks also geeteeohguy and all for there advice! Hopefully the paint will start flowing by thurs/Fri. We are going through and fixing everything that was hidden under the sheets. Amazing what you can find on a 46 year old car.


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

Personally, I prefer the 70-71 Cardinal Red to the 68 Solar Red. It's brighter and has more "pop." You might check it out. I also like 69 Matador Red more than Solar Red, but it is darker.


----------

